# Como hago un contador con 7493 hasta 12 ó 24?



## cliver91 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola, yo estuve haciendo un reloj con una base de tiempos con el 555, 74LS93 / 7493 como contador, y el 7447 como decodificador...
yo ya hice un contador que cuente de 0 a 59, es mas, ya hice un contador que cuenta desde 00 00 hasta 59min 59 seg, pero el problema es que no se como hacer que el ultimo contador se reinicie en 12 o 24.
yo ya tengo una combinacion para que haga un pulso en el num 12, pero no se donde meter ese pulso para que se reinicie el contador, porque los terminales R0(1) y R0(2) ( que creeria que son los de reset) ya estan conectados y si conecto el pulso que hace el 12 ahi me altera el conteo...

espero haberme explicado y espero que alguien me ayude, gracias de antemano  


PD: cuando termine esta parte de las horas voy a postear como hacer el reloj ya que funciona realmente, solo que lo tengo todo en dibujos a mano y quizas con algunos errores.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 4, 2008)

hola
tienes que utilizar las entradas de reset, si a las tienes conectadas deberas de intercalarle unas puertas del tipo OR para que active tambien con el 12.


----------



## liosoft (Sep 12, 2008)

Che me pasas el circuito? quiero hacerme un reloj binario, con 4 led's para cada digito de un reloj ordinario, a mi me fluctua mucho mi circuito, y no cuenta ni en chino


----------



## cliver91 (Sep 12, 2008)

Aca te los dejo con las distintas configuraciones... esas tres son las unicas que para mi son las mas utilizadas, hasta 9 59 o 99....


----------



## elvistkd (Oct 4, 2008)

Cordial Saludo.

Necesito hacer un contador con el 74LS93 o con el 74LS190 que cuente hasta 2 (000, 001, 010), y reinicie a 0, les agradezco el circuito o su comentario. O que opción seria las mas óptima teniendo en cuenta otros contadores.


----------



## cliver91 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola elvis, lo mas facil para hacer ese tipo de contador, es usando un CD4017, es un contador decimal (de 10 salidas) del cual usas solo 2 salidas... Espero te sirva esta simulacion, si tenes alguna duda de como modificarlo o simplemente necesitas otro tipo de contador, solo pregunta


----------



## elvistkd (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola cliver, gracias por responder. Pues no lo he implementado, porqe no cuento en este momento con el integrado, y porque tengo las siguientes dudas: por los pines de salida (0, 1, ..., 10), sale un bit a la vez?, tambien contara desde el cero?, puesto que necesito que cuente cero, 1, 2 y se reinicie la cuenta indefinidamente, o en fin que salga 1 bit segun la cueta del clk. Segun el digrama entiendo que con R (15) paro el conteo. Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## cliver91 (Oct 5, 2008)

El 4017 funciona de la siguiente manera. Inicialmente tiene un 1 en la salida 0 (pin 3), y cuando le damos un pulso en el clock, hay un 1 en la salida 1 (solo en la 1). Si le ponemos otro pulso, el 1 logico estara en la salida 2 y asi sucesivamente. Yo lo que hice ahi, es usar solo la salida uno y dos para hacer el codigo binario, porque si utilizo la salida cero, voy a tener en alguna salida un 1 cuando en realidad el codigo es 0000. por lo tanto, cuando enciendo el circuito, voy a tener un 1 en la salida cero, pero como no esta conectada, en la salida binaria voy a ver 0000; en el 2do pulso, va a haber un 1 en la salida Uno, que la conecte con el primer bit de la salida, y voy a ver 0001; en el 3er pulso, el uno logico de la salida 2 ira al 2do bit del codigo binario viendo 0010. En el 4to pulso habra un uno en la salida 3 y tambien en el reset, y en ese mismo instante, el conteo vuelve al inicio encendiendo la salida Cero.
Espero te haya servido mi explicacion...


----------



## elvistkd (Oct 5, 2008)

Gracias por su explicación, ha resuelto mis dudas y efectivamente es lo que requiero para mi implementación. Saludos.


----------



## JssM (Nov 29, 2011)

*Aquí esta un contador hecho por mi con el 74LS93 desde 00-92 ya con este el que este interesado lo puede modificar para que cuente hasta donde quiera! Espero les sea de utilidad.*


----------

